# C.elliptica "Rosenervig"



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this very special and unique C.elliptica "Rosenervig" on my last weekend outing .
They were surrounded by normal elliptica and I was really surprise to see them . Their foliages were simply too stunning and striking.









Their habitat









A closer look









They are very fragile as most of the leaves will drop wehn taken up from the stream.









Close up of the leave









Taken this plant back and try to cultivate them inside my aquarium.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

We've seen this with several crypts now and it doesn't seem that the variegation is easy to keep showing. Obviously, we've seen this with C. cordata. Recently also, C. nurii and Rayon Vert has some pictures of C. fusca with similar variegation. Still, very cool - but wish it was easier to keep that color pattern in cultivation.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup. Keep trying though!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Agree. Managed to get hold of minima and nurii with similar pattern before. The new leaf turned normal.

Nice find though. beautiful plants.


----------

